# storing cooked food and rice etc



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i am very wary about storing food as i can get quite ill easily. this is why i usually just take sandwiches,banana,some nuts and a protein drink to uni some times with me to eat.

but i want to try and make some rice and chicken meals if i can (like Geos thread)

now say once ive cooked up some chicken and rice, how do i store it? like how long do i leave it in the pot etc etc before i put into tupperware and fridge? as ive tried it before and all it did was sweat in the box and i got ill :whistling:


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Leave the lid open a little and let it cool right down before putting any cooked food in the fridge :thumbup1:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

When I cook chicken & rice I cover it and leave it in the pot until its cold then put into tupperware in the fridge.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

how long do you usually have to wait ^^?

im thinking like to cook a couple of chicken breasts and rice, eat half for second to last meal or something, then store the rest so i can eat it during the uni day instead of sandwichs


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Let the chicken cool down and it will be fine.

After cooking rice cool it off and refresh it under cold running water also washes the starch out,leave the rice in a colinder to drain excess water.

I leave the rice in the colinder covered in a fridge with a bowl to catch any excess water that drips so as not to flood the fridge


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

TBH mate I've never timed but I would say an hour or so.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

need2getbigger said:


> Let the chicken cool down and it will be fine.
> 
> After cooking rice cool it off and refresh it under cold running water also washes the starch out,leave the rice in a colinder to drain excess water.
> 
> I leave the rice in the colinder covered in a fridge with a bowl to catch any excess water that drips so as not to flood the fridge


I do this to, cook rice, wash under cold water straight away and weigh up my portions then into the fridge ! never had a problem, but i would only do that and eat on the same day.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

rice has to be eaten in 12-24 hours... it is the only thing that grows bugs quicker than an essex slapper in a gang bang...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> rice has to be eaten in 12-24 hours... it is the only thing that grows bugs quicker than an essex slapper in a gang bang...


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :thumb:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> rice has to be eaten in 12-24 hours... it is the only thing that grows bugs quicker than an essex slapper in a gang bang...


 Rice will last 2 to 3 days if refreshed off properly and all the starch is washed out if you leave it n the colinder so it drains the ecxess water off so that the rice does not sit in any it will be fine


----------

